# Bowtech Invasion Grips on Bowtech Assassin



## jfriddle (Dec 2, 2011)

I recently found out that the Bowtech Invasion grips would fit on the Bowtech Assassin. Being unsatisfied with the Assassin grips, I gave it a try. It made a world of difference as far as looks and they feel much better than the cheap rubber ones that it came with. Just wanted to share this with anyone else who are unhappy with the Assassin grips. It was alot cheaper than a custom set also.


----------



## nimrod1034 (Oct 31, 2011)

Do you know if the invasion grips work on the destroyer?


----------



## sneakysnake (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes, They should fit the destroyer.


----------



## davs2601 (Feb 6, 2008)

I hate the new grips the are putting on bows. the wood sets look great and feel great


----------



## nimrod1034 (Oct 31, 2011)

Where can you buy them?


----------



## jfriddle (Dec 2, 2011)

@nimrod1034 - I had to order them from my local Bowtech dealer. They took about 10 business days with the all the Holiday mail. And they cost me $40.


----------



## nimrod1034 (Oct 31, 2011)

Jfriddle thank you for the help


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

nimrod1034 said:


> Where can you buy them?


I have a set for sale if your interested...


----------



## nimrod1034 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the offer Bryan, but I did some searching and ordered a pair of torqueless grips today. If I don't like them when they come in I'll send you a PM to see if you still have them.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

No problem,Tourgless are awesome too.


----------



## orphanbanger (Jan 24, 2012)

Do you still have the grips for sale?


----------



## orphanbanger (Jan 24, 2012)

ttt, still for sale?


----------



## 2Backcountry (Jun 23, 2010)

nimrod1034 said:


> Do you know if the invasion grips work on the destroyer?


Yes they fit perfect on the Destroyer 340 and 350.......the bow holds so much better with the sideplates !!!!


----------



## orphanbanger (Jan 24, 2012)

so did you still have a set for sale?


----------



## Bowhunterjb (Aug 28, 2008)

do you still have the grips for sale still?


----------

